# Which side of the smash spectrum do you fall under? (See picture)



## -Lucario- (Dec 19, 2008)

Which player describes you best when it comes to SSBB?


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 19, 2008)

I dont fall under either.


----------



## Saethwr (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm quite sad...i study the chars and figure out was they are good and bad at.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in the middle, but... I'M NO FREAKIN' NINJA! >:3


----------



## Aden (Dec 19, 2008)

I just go by feel. No spamming, but really no extreme thinking either.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 19, 2008)

Definitely the guy on the right. Rack up the damage, and hit 'em hard. No strategy.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 19, 2008)

Somewhere in the middle, cause I'm too dumb to be the guy on the left and falcon is a dick.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Dec 19, 2008)

i pick players at random and smash my hand into the controler till i win


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

Smash sucks, I like Street Fighters more!


----------



## pheonix (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm in the middle, eventually the guy on the left. When I play a game long enough I get ridiculously good at it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Smash sucks, I like Street Fighters more!


get out of here


I'm between the guy in the middle and the guy on the left
I know how to pull off my combos, dodgeing attacks and so on, but I'm not a real tourney fag


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

With street Fighters here, You don't unlock half the roster.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 19, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> With srteet Fighters here, You don't unlock half the roster.


Too bad smash is better.


----------



## Hydramon (Dec 19, 2008)

NINJA! And I chose middle one, for two reasons.
1) I've never played SSBB
2) I'm a Ninja. If you couldn't guess. NINJA!!!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

Better?, How?. The only reason smash is good at all is the "I remember him/her from that other game I played when I was a kid".


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 19, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Better?, How?. The only reason smash is good at all is the "I remember him/her from that other game I played when I was a kid".



so Street Fighter is not a game? 8U

anyway, what makes Street Fighter better for you?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 19, 2008)

Both, so I said middle.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 19, 2008)

When a cpu Blanka can walk towards you and does a cannonball, ignoring button input. I'll stick to SSB. 

Anyway, I'm kinda in the middle.  I can focus enough to attack, dodge, and counter human and cpu wisely, but I occasionally spam projectiles to encourage them to get closer.


----------



## mammagamma (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm the right guy.

FALCOWN PAUNCH


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 19, 2008)

Neither. Aggressive and unpredictible.


----------



## Stratelier (Dec 19, 2008)

Hm.  Is this some kind of commentary on the "hardcore" vs. "casual" players?  It's obvious that the guy on our left is a left-brainer while by contrast, the guy on the right is a no-brainer.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> When a cpu Blanka can walk towards you and does a cannonball, ignoring button input. I'll stick to SSB.


 What do you mean "ignoring button input"?


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm a strategist.  Not to the extreme, but I try to think of what move I will use at least 10 seconds before I use it.  I like to draw out a battle long enough to see what my enemies' strategy is and develop a strategy against it.  If my enemy is a random button masher, I can still form a strategy based on the character they use.

With a perfect strategy, all one needs is execution.  And I execute my enemies...


----------



## Lukar (Dec 19, 2008)

Middle. I do plan my moves, but not _that_ much. xD Also, I'm teh supa ninja. FEER MEEEEEEE


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 19, 2008)

ITT we define the cliques of Smash, and insult the strategist as a tourneyfag.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 19, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Smash sucks, I like Street Fighters more!


If you don't even like smash why did you even post in this thread to begin with?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

I enjoy seeing creepy fanboys rage.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 19, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I enjoy seeing creepy fanboys rage.


It kinda made me thought you were a Street fighter fanboy (no offense btw).


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm more of a capcom fanboy.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 19, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm more of a capcom fanboy.


Both are great IMO. I do prefer smash over street fighter though. I still think the 'capcom vs other company' games are their best achievements. (Especially capcom vs snk)


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 20, 2008)

sorry...I love Daisy too much to use anything else but I'm tactical


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm more of a capcom fanboy.


BOOOO
SNK ISH BETTA


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

SNK can suck my dick for all I care!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> SNK can suck my dick for all I care!


*laughs at the fact you didnt get the joke*
get it 
Capcom 
Vs
SNK


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

What a lame joke.

Much like the Namco X Capcom jokes.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> What a lame joke.
> 
> Much like the Namco X Capcom jokes.


Felicia and King getting it on?


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 20, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> *laughs at the fact you didnt get the joke*
> get it
> Capcom
> Vs
> SNK


 

Capcom vs SNK mark of the millenium was my favorite fighting game of that genre.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 20, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Capcom vs SNK mark of the millenium was my favorite fighting game of that genre.


only one I play is SNK vs Capcom: the match of the Millenium and the Card series =3 cause I want SNK to make money.

The Rule of  Vs:
Company name that appears first is the one that makes the profit more than the the company that appears second.


----------



## Yoshistar (Dec 20, 2008)

Aden said:


> I just go by feel. No spamming, but really no extreme thinking either.



Definitely this.  A good example is whenever I play as Pit: I never spam his side-B.  I press the button once and only once.  If it appears otherwise, blame button lag.

I play for fun.  Winning is just the bitter-sweet icing on the cake.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 20, 2008)

Yeah I'm the guy on the right. Maybe that's why I suck at the game.  Seriously, playing anything above normal difficulty and I have some troubles. Considering how many months I've been at it, you'd think I'd be owning the computer on intense by now, like some of those sad people on youtube.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 20, 2008)

On a related note - fighting games tend to better with human opponents, regardless if they are sucky or not.


----------



## Lyrihl (Dec 20, 2008)

me- i train like crazy so all the best moves and stratigies become instinctual, then start fighting without thinking. that way im fast _and_ strong.


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Smash sucks, I like Street Fighters more!



No one asked what you like, get outta this thread plz


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 20, 2008)

No cares what you have to say too you know.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 20, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No cares what you have to say too you know.


Kinda figured you would like smash given your avatar and signature.


----------



## Aden (Dec 20, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Kinda figured you would like smash Starfox given your avatar and signature.



:|


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 20, 2008)

Aden said:


> :|


Yeah but at least have somewhat of a liking to smash seeing how fox is in it and all (and his 2 other clones)


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 20, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah but at least have somewhat of a liking to smash seeing how fox is in it and all (and his 2 other clones)


nah Hal has been slowly making them not clones these days now.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 20, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> nah Hal has been slowly making them not clones these days now.


 
Meh, I suppose. They still are pretty much the same, minus their laser and shield. Hal did get lazy on their final smash tho, making em all the same one. Even luigi and mario had different final smashes and they're brothers.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Meh, I suppose. They still are pretty much the same, minus their laser and shield. Hal did get lazy on their final smash tho, making em all the same one. Even luigi and mario had different final smashes and they're brothers.


and dont forget Fox kicks while Falco punches when before they were copies.
but yea I would expect Wolf to get a different final smash at least, but they decided to recolor and add a story on why he has one.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and dont forget Fox kicks while Falco punches when before they were copies.
> but yea I would expect Wolf to get a different final smash at least, but they decided to recolor and add a story on why he has one.


 
Yeah when I first saw wolf's final smash I pretty much said "*facepalm* ****ing third fox clone final smash".


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

They were clones in Melee, but in Brawl they aren't.

Of course, casuals can't seem to*is stopped by rabid people*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah when I first saw wolf's final smash I pretty much said "*facepalm* ****ing third fox clone final smash".


specially since falco says "I prefer the air" just before the final smash...How does LANDmaster equal air?


----------



## ElazulAoneko (Dec 21, 2008)

Middle... Cause I Kirby-kazi 

Suck 'em in and walk off a ledge, hehe.

Though an earlier argument makes me wanna see a Street Fighter VS Smash Bros game 
Since Capcom so loves their cross-overs.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

ElazulAoneko said:


> Middle... Cause I Kirby-kazi
> 
> Suck 'em in and walk off a ledge, hehe.
> 
> ...


wont happen since its HAL that does the Smash Series, and Smash follows a different rule unlike true Fighting games.


I want my Captain Commando back...he was cool in the Capcom vs


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 21, 2008)

yeah, I was disappointed too at first when I saw Wolf's FS, but they're all different

I can't understand those people who are crying about that Toon Link is a clone from Link, he's not, he plays completely different than Link, his Bow, Boomerang and Bombs are different too

else we could say Lucas is a clone of Ness, or Ike is a clone of Marth... 



oh and that Fox-Avatar guy:
when you don't have to say anything to this discussion, please stay away from this thread, it's about Brawl and not Street Fighter fanboism. no one really cares if you like Street fighters more because you're a fanboy
besides, you never post something clever


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> yeah, I was disappointed too at first when I saw Wolf's FS, but they're all different
> 
> I can't understand those people who are crying about that Toon Link is a clone from Link, he's not, he plays completely different than Link, his Bow, Boomerang and Bombs are different too
> 
> else we could say Lucas is a clone from Ness, or Ike is a clone from Marth...


Young link fitted the clone title more, Toon fights different so I believe HAL is now trying to make each smasher unique, hopefully the next installment will further destroy the clones


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

We can all agree that people should be shot whenever they scream "clones!" just because of the final smash.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Young link fitted the clone title more, Toon fights different so I believe HAL is now trying to make each smasher unique, hopefully the next installment will further destroy the clones


yeah, I hope Daisy, Toad and Boo are in it D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> It's about Brawl and not Street Fighter fanboism. no one really cares if you like Street fighters more because you're a fanboy
> besides, you never post something clever


 
Dude, How am I a fanboy? My favorite fighting game is Warzard not Street Fighter. Brawl/Melee is for a "party game" because theirs more characters in SSB. then in SF, For Street Fighter, There's like four or five unlockable characters unlike Super Smash Bros. Brawl/Melee. 


It's not like your saying anything smart too.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Dude, How am I a fanboy? My favorite fighting game is Warzard not Street Fighter. Brawl/Melee is for a "party game" because theirs more characters in SSB. then in SF, For Street Fighter, There's like four or five unlockable characters unlike Super Smash Bros. Brawl/Melee.


first of all Brawl is not Melee
see? what the hell? Brawl is a Party game because it has... more characters then Street Fighter? dude seriously
and there are 12 unlockable characters in Brawl




> It's not like your saying anything smart too.


more than you do


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

i vary between the guy on the left and the guy in the middle

also why is it comparing marth's sword to link's.  link is terrible!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> first of all Brawl is not Melee
> see? what the hell? Brawl is a Party game because it has... more characters then Street Fighter? dude seriously
> and there are 12 unlockable characters in Brawl


 Brawl* AND* Melee.
Brawl/Melee:
Four players
Hidden Trophies
Unlockable Stages
Easter Eggs
Hidden Characters
Unlockable Modes
Unlockable Music
And such.
Street Fighter:
Hidden Characters:
Dan, Akuma and Evil Ryu. And that's it.
Street Fighter take about an hour or so too beat, Unlike SSB brawl.


Cheesewulf said:


> more than you do


 Tell me a new one.


----------



## TwilightV (Dec 21, 2008)

Easter Eggs? You mean like... the codec?


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Brawl* AND* Melee.
> Brawl/Melee:
> Four players
> Hidden Trophies
> ...



that has nothing to do with whether it's a party game

compare the actual fighting of the two games.
while brawl does offer a party type option, you can very easily have one on one fights like in street fighter.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2008)

codec.....?


Wait Wait said:


> that has nothing to do with whether it's a party game
> 
> compare the actual fighting of the two games.
> while brawl does offer a party type option, you can very easily have one on one fights like in street fighter.


There's almost no replay value in most fighting games, That is what I'm trying to say.

the rules are different form each other. And the whole low/medium/high punches/kicks isn't in SSB...


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Brawl* AND* Melee.
> Brawl/Melee:
> Four players
> Hidden Trophies
> ...


I'm confused, you said Street Fighter is better than SSB, and now you're listing things of Brawl and compare to Street Fighter and you know it's much more than in Street Fighter, also better...

uh...


> There's almost no replay value in most fighting games, That is what I'm trying to say.


that is simply not true


> the rules are different form each other.


yeah, what now?



> And the whole low/medium/high punches/kicks isn't in SSB...


wat


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> codec.....?
> 
> There's almost no replay value in most fighting games, That is what I'm trying to say.


what
so if there is a fighting game that also has high replay value, it's suddenly a different type of game?  no, i think you're just stupid


> the rules are different form each other. And the whole low/medium/high punches/kicks isn't in SSB...


what the hell
that doesn't make brawl a party game


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Brawl* AND* Melee.
> Brawl/Melee:
> Four players
> Hidden Trophies
> ...


why are you comparing two different types of Fighting game...and why are you going around "I'm a Capcom Fanboy" in a topic something capcom have NOTHING to do with? SNK Playmore is still better than Capcom


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> codec.....?
> 
> There's almost no replay value in most fighting games, That is what I'm trying to say.
> 
> the rules are different form each other. *And the whole low/medium/high punches/kicks isn't in SSB...*


Um.. that doesnt rule it out as a fighting game...are you gonna say cause there no health bar its not a fighting game too?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> We can all agree that people should be shot whenever they scream "clones!" just because of the final smash.


no we just were expecting different final smashes for them 3 but annoyed they are just slightly altered versions of each other


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 21, 2008)

On a related note, I am siding with the "Smash isn't a fighter" thing, but I'd rather not let this thread have its discussion (since it's derailment).


----------



## SirRob (Dec 21, 2008)

I remember this picture. I'm more on the right side of the spectrum than the left. XD


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> but I'd rather not let this thread have its discussion (since it's derailment).



and i would have to rape you


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> what
> so if there is a fighting game that also has high replay value, it's suddenly a different type of game? no, i think you're just stupid


 No, Just because It has a high replay value doesn't mean it's a Fighting game. And if they didn't that way then half of game would be gone.


Wait Wait said:


> what the hell
> that doesn't make brawl a party game


 The basic controls in SSB aren't the same in a normal fighting game.


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and why are you going around "I'm a Capcom Fanboy" in a topic something capcom have NOTHING to do with? SNK Playmore is still better than Capcom


 Because that dick Cheesewulf called me a Street fighter fanboy.
SNK sucks, They copy everything what capcom do.


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Um.. that doesnt rule it out as a fighting game...are you gonna say cause there no health bar its not a fighting game too?


 SSB=/= an a _ORIGINAL _fighting game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 21, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> and i would have to rape you


 He's not gay or bi. >_>


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, Just because It has a high replay value doesn't mean it's a Fighting game.


stop the non sequiturs.  pay attention to what you're reading



> And if they didn't that way then half of game would be gone.


you mean it would have just the same things as your favorite fighting game
so you are, in effect, disparaging the game you are supporting



> The basic controls in SSB aren't the same in a normal fighting game.


no, they are not.  so?  the manner in which you beat other people up doesn't change the fact that it's a game about beating people up.



> SSB=/= an a _ORIGINAL _fighting game.


if by original you mean an early fighting game, then no it is not.  this doesn't matter, though.  WoW is an mmorpg regardless of the fact that it was released after EQ.

if by original you meant inventive, you're just dumb as a bag of rocks.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> He's not gay or bi. >_>



that's why it's rape


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 21, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> specially since falco says "I prefer the air" just before the final smash...How does LANDmaster equal air?


He says "*Personally,* I prefer the air." Meaning he would rather use his aircraft then a landmaster.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> We can all agree that people should be shot whenever they scream "clones!" just because of the final smash.


 
I'm just saying that its stupid that they have a cloned final smash. I'm not saying that they are complete clones of each other. *whimpers* DON'T SHOOT ME!


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 21, 2008)

well, his landmaster _does_ have better boosters


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 21, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, Just because It has a high replay value doesn't mean it's a Fighting game. And if they didn't that way then half of game would be gone.
> 
> The basic controls in SSB aren't the same in a normal fighting game.
> 
> ...


and Capcom sucks what they do SNK perfects it.
And smash is closer to its unknown cousin Powerstone, I'm saying SSB isnt like a fighting game...but its also not a party game


----------



## KypDurron23 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm the guy on the right. I spam Sammy's projectiles and think shield! or dodge! when I see 'em coming back at me. ^^


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and Capcom sucks what they do SNK perfects it.
> And smash is closer to its unknown cousin Powerstone, I'm saying SSB isnt like a fighting game...but its also not a party game



LOL @ SNK

But yeah, Smash is called an Arena Brawler. In Japan, there have been games like Wai Wai World 2 (which is really Konami vs. Konami) that follows the inter-company crossover, but in US, Smash is the first of its genre.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> LOL @ SNK
> 
> But yeah, Smash is called an Arena Brawler. In Japan, there have been games like Wai Wai World 2 (which is really Konami vs. Konami) that follows the inter-company crossover, but in US, Smash is the first of its genre.


isnt that game the first game Snake appears in? or Am I thinking of something else...there was another arena brawler he appears in first making smash the second.

TwT and I feel no love for SNK...come on...they did Metal Slug...and KoF, just capcom gets the spotlight more...its not its fault the first CvSNK didnt get SNK much money and they went bankrupt.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2008)

Nope - it didn't feature Snake. What you're talking about is Konami vs. Hudson vs. Takara a.k.a. Dream TV Fighters Mix. Yeah, Yugo the Wolf vs. Snake vs. Convoy (a.k.a. Optimus Prime).

Metal Slug became boring in 4, KoF only had a few good games (98, 03, and XI) and well, they should rely less on fanboys and more on actually making something good.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Because that dick Cheesewulf



thanks man, that's possibly one of the best compliments someone made me :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But yeah, Smash is called an Arena Brawler. In Japan, there have been games like Wai Wai World 2 (which is really Konami vs. Konami) that follows the inter-company crossover, but in US, Smash is the first of its genre.


 Thank you for clearing that at up for me.


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and Capcom sucks what they do SNK perfects it.
> And smash is closer to its unknown cousin Powerstone, I'm saying SSB isnt like a fighting game...but its also not a party game


 SNK are a bunch of asshole, Around 1991~1994 East Data made a game called "Fighter's History" A.k.a a wannabe Street Fighter 2 clone.
Capcom sued East Data and failed and a few years later SNK bought the rights of some guys from Fighter's History.


Wait Wait said:


> stop the non sequiturs. pay attention to what you're reading
> 
> 
> you mean it would have just the same things as your favorite fighting game
> ...


Go back to bed little boy.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Go back to bed little boy.


*facepalm*


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)

Sup dick.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Sup dick.


nothing much, and you?


----------



## .Ein. (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> BAAAW BAAAW I know everything about games evar BAAAAW



It's a game.  Play it or don't. e_e

Arguing about what kind of game it is is like arguing about who can eat the most poop.

And by that, I mean everyone involved in said argument fails.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> SNK are a bunch of asshole, Around 1991~1994 East Data made a game called "Fighter's History" A.k.a a wannabe Street Fighter 2 clone.
> Capcom sued East Data and failed and a few years later SNK bought the rights of some guys from Fighter's History.


and they Failed so what, you gonna carry the blame to SNK just cause YEARS later they made a deal with G-Mode to use their characters in their fighting games. So the true asshole in that event is Data East, not SNK Playmore.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 22, 2008)

Why can't Capcom and SNK fanboys love each other?


----------



## Huey (Dec 22, 2008)

I like smash =)

I make people have death with killing moves through controller. But sometimes, I get deathed D:



Wait Wait said:


> well, his landmaster _does_ have better boosters



Hi Wait wait =D


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Why can't Capcom and SNK fanboys love each other?


its cause of the Capcom vs SNK games
THAT SERIES MADE US ENEMIES XD...and the fact again the money goes to Capcom since they make the series. SNK did go bankrupt after the first C vs SNK only to come back as SNK playmore

but hey, at least I do admit some games SNK churn out are quite bad


----------



## pheonix (Dec 22, 2008)

SNK's the shit cause they made Crystalis, all who say otherwise can go eat shit off the side of the road for all I care.

<--could care less of your opinion of SNK


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 22, 2008)

.Ein. said:


> It's a game. Play it or don't. e_e
> 
> Arguing about what kind of game it is is like arguing about who can eat the most poop.
> 
> And by that, I mean everyone involved in said argument fails.


 I didn't say I know _everything_ about videogames. But yeah GAMING IS SERIOUS BUSINESS!!!!


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and they Failed so what, you gonna carry the blame to SNK just cause YEARS later they made a deal with G-Mode to use their characters in their fighting games. So the true asshole in that event is Data East, not SNK Playmore.


 More like one or two years later.


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> its cause of the Capcom vs SNK games
> THAT SERIES MADE US ENEMIES XD...and the fact again the money goes to Capcom since they make the series. SNK did go bankrupt after the first C vs SNK only to come back as SNK playmore
> 
> but hey, at least I do admit some games SNK churn out are quite bad


Lol @ SNK VS. Capcom

 There's some games from Capcom that I think sucks.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> More like one or two years later.


but it doesnt mean anything SNK Playmore just ask to use chars, Data East is the one who is probably laughing their ass off that they manage to win out in a lawsuit against Capcom.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 22, 2008)

*Begins working on Capcom vs Nintendo*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 22, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *Begins working on Capcom vs Nintendo*


=_= leave Nintendo out of that Vs...we dont need capcom getting more money
instead try Capcom vs Sammy


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =_= leave Nintendo out of that Vs...we dont need capcom getting more money
> instead try Capcom vs Sammy


 
Who said they would make the money *switches it to Nintendo vs Capcom*


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Who said they would make the money *switches it to Nintendo vs Capcom*


...*facepalms*...its Hal that makes the SSB games...and Capcom isnt so quite buddy buddy with Nintendo as they were back then.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 23, 2008)

Ninja. ^.^


----------



## Masakuni (Dec 23, 2008)

I don't really have the ability to study others' moves like others do, but I try to get in attacks that work, not necessarily the really strong ones, though. Just whatever works.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 23, 2008)

aww perverted impact gave up
and he thought he could even try


hi huey!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> *Begins working on Capcom vs Nintendo*


 You mean "Capcom X Nintendo"?


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> =_= leave Nintendo out of that Vs...we dont need capcom getting more money
> instead try Capcom vs Sammy


 They were going to do that, But they changed their minds and did Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom.


Wait Wait said:


> aww perverted impact gave up
> and he thought he could even try


 What?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 23, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> You mean "Capcom X Nintendo"?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> They were going to do that, But they changed their minds and did Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom.


Then they should hurry up and go back with that idea...I'm a Guilty Gear fan


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 23, 2008)

^Go read up on Sammy getting bankrupt, etc.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ^Go read up on Sammy getting bankrupt, etc.


Guess Arc System Works gotta take that place then


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm the guy on the left and I seriously doubt, based on the quality of smash players here, that there are that many "guys on the left" on this forum.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I'm the guy on the left and I seriously doubt, based on the quality of smash players here, that there are that many "guys on the left" on this forum.


have you fought us all =3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...*facepalms*...its Hal that makes the SSB games...and Capcom isnt so quite buddy buddy with Nintendo as they were back then.


.........I'm gonna go back to playing SSBB and shunning capcom.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> have you fought us all =3



Pretty much, save for like two. Everyone I've fought I've thoroughly beaten, too.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 23, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Pretty much, save for like two. Everyone I've fought I've thoroughly beaten, too.


I better be that two..I havent fought you


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 23, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> I better be that two..I havent fought you


Good luck. You'll need it.


----------



## X (Dec 23, 2008)

im kind of in the middle, if i have time i plan attacks, if i dont, BUTTON SMASH!!!1!1


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 23, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Pretty much, save for like two. Everyone I've fought I've thoroughly beaten, too.



online


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 23, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


>


 They won't do a Nintendo Vs. Capcom.
X-Men Vs. Street fighter
Marvel Vs. Street fighter
Marvel Vs. Capcom
Marvel Vs. Capcom 2
SNK vs. Capcom
SNK vs. Capcom 2
Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom
Now, Let look at this for a second.
-Capcom made all the Marvel games. etc
-SNK was/is running out of money, So Capcom made SNK vs. Capcom and SNK vs. Capcom.
-And I don't about Tatsunoko Vs. Capcom.


Namco X Capcom
Sega X Capcom
So Video game company X Video game company, Namco/Sega and Capcom has WAY too many character for a fighting game, So they made it more into FFT like.
So that's _my_ guess with Nintendo and capcom


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> They won't do a Nintendo Vs. Capcom.
> X-Men Vs. Street fighter
> Marvel Vs. Street fighter
> Marvel Vs. Capcom
> ...



yes SNK vs Capcom did exist for the Neo-Geo with Capcom being the developer and SNK as the publisher and another SNK vs Capcom SVC Chaos was by SNK Playmore. There is also the SNK vs Capcom Card Fighters series all by SNK.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 24, 2008)

Actually, didn't SNK do SNK vs. Capcom Millennium Fighters? However, like it's bigger cousin SNK vs. Capcom CHAOS, it wasn't a seller primarily because it was on an obscure handheld (it would've fared if it was in GBA or in WonderSwan Color).

Also, that Sammy vs. Capcom is a misnomer. It's really just Guilty Gear vs. Darkstalkers, and even then Sammy was about to be bankrupt before being assimilated by SEGA.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 24, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> I'm the guy on the left and I seriously doubt, based on the quality of smash players here, that there are that many "guys on the left" on this forum.


and I really doubt only you could judge this



> They won't do a Nintendo Vs. Capcom.
> X-Men Vs. Street fighter
> Marvel Vs. Street fighter
> Marvel Vs. Capcom
> ...


and you totally missed my point


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Actually, didn't SNK do SNK vs. Capcom Millennium Fighters? However, like it's bigger cousin SNK vs. Capcom CHAOS, it wasn't a seller primarily because it was on an obscure handheld (it would've fared if it was in GBA or in WonderSwan Color).
> 
> Also, that Sammy vs. Capcom is a misnomer. It's really just Guilty Gear vs. Darkstalkers, and even then Sammy was about to be bankrupt before being assimilated by SEGA.


SNK did _The Match of the Millennium
Capcom did __Millennium Fight 2000
And P.I. has the ordering of the names wrong
its Capcom vs SNK and Capcom vs SNK 2, there is no SNK vs Capcom 2 but there is a SNK vs Capcom.
_


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 24, 2008)

Ah yes, I had the subtitle wrong, but I got the game correct.


----------



## fireguardiancoty (Dec 26, 2008)

Neither...I don't use a Gamecube controller. EVER. D:<


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 26, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Smash sucks, I like Street Fighters more!



omg i totally would agree but i play both.
3rd strike ftw
its 100x more technical and insane


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 26, 2008)

Yay, a 3rd Striker too!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> omg i totally would agree but i play both.
> 3rd strike ftw
> its 100x more technical and insane


 That's true, I could never get into SF3.


WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yay, a 3rd Striker too!


 Didn't Ryu got better in 3rd Striker unlike his New Generation/ 2nd Impact:Giant attack form?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 26, 2008)

hi fags, when you want to talk about Street Fighter, then make another topic. Derailment is a crime you know D:


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2008)

Fuck wulf, Don't call the Waahbulance on us!


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 26, 2008)

I really should, good idea


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2008)

Then your new nickname should be "Weeping wulf"


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 26, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Then your new nickname should be "Weeping wulf"


b-but... ;~;


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 26, 2008)

Derailment is a common thing in FA Forums. >_<


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 26, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Derailment is a common thing in FA Forums. >_<


that doesn't mean you HAVE to do it


----------



## FoxyAreku (Dec 26, 2008)

I blame Perverted Impact.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 26, 2008)

There is still people arguing...go play your fighting games and leave us arena Brawlers alone, we already agreed SMash isnt a fighting game


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 26, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> b-but... ;~;


 Delicious wulf tears are delicious!


Cheesewulf said:


> that doesn't mean you HAVE to do it


 But it separate boys from the men


FoxyAreku said:


> I blame Perverted Impact.


 OH YOU.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

I forgot to say how gay Starfox is now


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 27, 2008)

Jipjop Star fox =/= Star fox.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Jipjop Star fox =/= Star fox.


and you fail for believing it was directed at you  =3 pat yourself on the ass


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> But it separate boys from the men


no it doesn't



> I forgot to say how gay Starfox is now


Big butt is biiiiig?


and what the hell is this jipjop shit?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> no it doesn't


 Your still a boy, I see


Cheesewulf said:


> and what the hell is this jipjop shit?


 Jipjop = japanese


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your still a boy, I see


kewl, I would rather be a boy than grow up and do all the responsible manstuff, like marriage, babiiieeees.... xC


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 27, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> kewl, I would rather be a boy than grow up and do all the responsible manstuff, like marriage, babiiieeees.... xC


 But you have to go to school all over again. Also no porn.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 27, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> But you have to go to school all over again. Also no porn.


I don't mind, school is fun!
why do you need porn on the internet when you have your miiiiind


by the way, mindgames, do they exsist in Street Fighter?


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 28, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> T we already agreed SMash isnt a fighting game


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 28, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> and I really doubt only you could judge this



Oh, I can, and you haven't proved me wrong. No one has, yet.


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 28, 2008)

You people really need to relax. You're getting all wound up over virtually nothing.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Dec 28, 2008)

What fun would a forum be if people did that?

EDIT: Oh, you're a bit green, aren't ya. Well, you'll figure it out.


----------



## Vontagon (Dec 28, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> What fun would a forum be if people did that?
> 
> EDIT: Oh, you're a bit green, aren't ya. Well, you'll figure it out.



Forums can be lots of fun if you take out the stupid.

I've been watching for awhile, just haven't registered until recently. I'll be fine.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


>


wut it is an arena brawler, not a fighting game on Street fighter/KoF standards


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 28, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Oh, I can, and you haven't proved me wrong. No one has, yet.



_online_



> wut it is an arena brawler, not a fighting game on Street fighter/KoF standards



which are?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Oh, I can, and you haven't proved me wrong. No one has, yet.



online


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 28, 2008)

*XD everyone fighting* *ChillCoyotl, I think you never fought this new fur smash community, so good luck fighting us all cause I really believe hes wrong.


and why my text turn bold?
*


----------



## Jahd (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm on the right. I use a handful of characters that I like, even if I know by the stats that they have disadvantages. I tend to ignore tiers, even though I also lose because of it.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 28, 2008)

Jahd said:


> I'm on the right. I use a handful of characters that I like, even if I know by the stats that they have disadvantages. I tend to ignore tiers, even though I also lose because of it.



tiers aren't a real argument of loosing and winning for me, it's rather like you're searching excuses... "Baww you won because you're a tier on top ;~;" (it's no offense, don't get it wrong ). 
My "low tier" Luigi can beat the crap out of high and top tiers 
I can't understand why people are choosing their characters just because they're high and top tier


----------



## Jahd (Dec 28, 2008)

I use Kirby, Fox, Wolf...I'm not great with them, but they're fun to play. I am quite good with Toon Link and can handle myself with Marth, but I can totally see when I play Metaknight and Dedede players....


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Dec 28, 2008)

I think I fall under both. When I am in a SSBB melee I always try to think this though, but I also like screw around and just mess with my opponentâ€™s heads.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 29, 2008)

Again, genre familiarity. Japan has more arena brawlers that are successful than US.


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 29, 2008)

POWER STONE!!!
yes i'm hijacking the thread again


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

Jahd said:


> I use Kirby, Fox, Wolf...I'm not great with them, but they're fun to play. I am quite good with Toon Link and can handle myself with Marth, but I can totally see when I play Metaknight and Dedede players....



people are using D3 only because of his infinite 
oh yeah, MK is cheap tier x3

but every character is good in their own ways, fuck tiers

oh god damn neko D:
I took 5 min to write this with my Wii obv. D:


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 29, 2008)

i use DD for his helpers and his tilts 
his infinite is just bonus ^^


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

just counterpick with an uneven stage like Corneria and his grab is messed up
I don't like his Waddle Dee barrages :<


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 29, 2008)

but waddle dee/ eyeball/ spikeball barrages are awesome! and they take hits


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

they can be fun on Ike 
but Waddle Doos are underestimated, when they hit with their lazer, they do lots of damage
not speaking of Gordos...

have you ever seen a D3 throwing a capsule or a smash ball instead of Waddle Dees? xD
I did, several times


oh and Waddle Dees are so cute, they freaked the hell out of Luigi


----------



## Pokodog (Dec 29, 2008)

At the moment... I am the one on the right >< my lack of understanding of Melle, (I play as Yoshi)  Anyone else play Melle and not brawl ?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

I am forced to play Brawl because my Melee disc is fucked up gets an error after 2 mins

also Brawl is >>>>>>> Melee


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

I love melee a lot better then brawl, I'm still too used to it and that's why I fuck up on brawl a lot.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

then get used to it >:C


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

It's hard when you played over 32,000 matches in melee and then only playing 1,178 in brawl. Getting used to it will take awhile.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

this brings us to our next topic: why do people think Melee is better than Brawl?

idk, how long is Melee out, 6 years?
6 years people are playing Melee, looking for new techniques, combos, perfectionating their fighting etc. but then Brawl came out and they were afraid that it's whole different from Melee and all their hard work's in vain, and they're just too lazy to get used to the slightly different style

my opinion


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

I just don't like how they took out a stage i like, turned my best character into one of my worst, and the whole dodge unlimitedly in the air is just stupid IMO. Certain things should not have been changed.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> this brings us to our next topic: why do people think Melee is better than Brawl?
> 
> idk, how long is Melee out, 6 years?
> 6 years people are playing Melee, looking for new techniques, combos, perfectionating their fighting etc. but then Brawl came out and they were afraid that it's whole different from Melee and all their hard work's in vain, and they're just too lazy to get used to the slightly different style
> ...


 
I believe that this is because Brawl is a bit more balanced in a sense where a lower tier character has a chance at beating a higher tier character if played right. Also, people are just too afraid to be a scrub at a new game again after reaching such a high level in the last game. Lucky me I sucked at melee so going to brawl was a piece of cake for me. I'm not sure if I will go to the next smash game if they get rid of some characters, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I just don't like how they took out a stage i like, turned my best character into one of my worst, and the whole dodge unlimitedly in the air is just stupid IMO. Certain things should not have been changed.



what? you'd rather been punished after a air dodge?

yeah, I'm missing Fountain of Dreams, but there are awesome new ones

and what character did you use?


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> what? you'd rather been punished after a air dodge?
> 
> yeah, I'm missing Fountain of Dreams, but there are awesome new ones
> 
> and what character did you use?



It added more strategy to the game. 

Falco was my best character in melee, since they changed him so much I can't fight with him anymore. from melee to brawl they ruined a great character.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

Falco was a fucking Fox clone, they had to change him, else everyone would BAWWWWWW
they said there won't be clones in Brawl

I think Falco's better in Brawl, he's Top Tier!


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Falco was a fucking Fox clone, they had to change him, else everyone would BAWWWWWW
> they said there won't be clones in Brawl
> 
> I think Falco's better in Brawl, he's Top Tier!


 
Falco is better in brawl as well as less of a clone (obviously). They still could've done better with his FS though, but then again who even plays items on smash nowadays?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

wait...I smell someone talking about tiers....queers?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Falco is better in brawl as well as less of a clone (obviously). They still could've done better with his FS though, but then again who even plays items on smash nowadays?



you're so right
it's exactly the same point why people are bawwing about Fox, Falco and Wolf having SIMILAR Final Smashes, after 2 matches they turn off the items D:

tiers are for queers, yes, but people are basing on it and they don't reckognize


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

meh, All I care about is daisy appearing in the next Smash, I DONT CARE IF THE FINAL TWO PEOPLE ARE BETWEEN DAISY AND KRYSTAL, GIVE ME MAH DAISY!!!


----------



## MaxRaine (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay for joining in on topics late!

I'm mostly the guy on the right... but I don't just button mash... I can play with most any of the characters and thus usually chose random, it's more fun that way. My favs are Wolf, Lucario, Ike and Luigi though... Pit and Meta Knight closely behind.

When a game becomes like it is to the guy to the left it REALLY time to quit. Game are for fun, not for sport. =)


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

MaxRaine said:


> Yay for joining in on topics late!
> 
> I'm mostly the guy on the right... but I don't just button mash... I can play with most any of the characters and thus usually chose random, it's more fun that way. My favs are Wolf, Lucario, Ike and Luigi though... Pit and Meta Knight closely behind.
> 
> When a game becomes like it is to the guy to the left it REALLY time to quit. Game are for fun, not for sport. =)


tell that to those that enter tournaments and make a living off cash prizes =3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> tell that to those that enter tournaments and make a living off cash prizes =3


 
Yes but those are the same people who look like they havent seen the sun in years as well as smell like they havent taken a bath in their entire life. I've been to a few tourneys before and believe me, its a scary place. I don't care if I could be making 300-700 dollars a week, I'd go insane if I had to see those types of people every week.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Falco is better in brawl as well as less of a clone (obviously). They still could've done better with his FS though, but then again who even plays items on smash nowadays?



Less of a clone yes but not better, if he was better I'd still be good with him. It's all about opinion and no one will change my opinion, I like melee better.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 29, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yes but those are the same people who look like they havent seen the sun in years as well as smell like they havent taken a bath in their entire life. I've been to a few tourneys before and believe me, its a scary place. I don't care if I could be making 300-700 dollars a week, I'd go insane if I had to see those types of people every week.


no those are the smaller tournaments, I mean the true professional leagues =3, those guys are quite clean


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Less of a clone yes but not better, if he was better I'd still be good with him. It's all about opinion and no one will change my opinion, I like melee better.


 
What I meant by better was that he was better then what he use to be in melee. I wonder how brawl would be like if they still had wavedashing.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 29, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> no those are the smaller tournaments, I mean the true professional leagues =3, those guys are quite clean


Meh, I still wouldn't go to em. I personally hate live tourney players because of the way they act. They talk alot of sh-- before you play em and b---- alot when you beat em to a pulp in the game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 29, 2008)

Brawl is balanced?

Oh god... I can't laugh!

Fact: Melee had more characters than the "top five".

Fact: Brawl = MK


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Brawl is balanced?
> 
> Oh god... I can't laugh!
> 
> ...



melee = fox/falco/marth

also, they are talking about banning MK at tournaments, which would make brawl way more balanced than melee


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> meh, All I care about is daisy appearing in the next Smash, I DONT CARE IF THE FINAL TWO PEOPLE ARE BETWEEN DAISY AND KRYSTAL, GIVE ME MAH DAISY!!!


YES
YES
YES



> Fact: Melee had more characters than the "top five".


wat?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Meh, I still wouldn't go to em. I personally hate live tourney players because of the way they act. They talk alot of sh-- before you play em and b---- alot when you beat em to a pulp in the game.


cause their coaches/managers are the one doing that, they are too busy trying to kick your ass


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> melee = fox/falco/marth
> 
> also, they are talking about banning MK at tournaments, which would make brawl way more balanced than melee



No. Melee also has Jigglypuff, Ganon, Falcon, and at even Sheik.

Heck, Fox's counterpick is PICHU!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Brawl is balanced?
> 
> Oh god... I can't laugh!
> 
> ...


...do you know what you are saying? sounds like Gibberish


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

Brawl lacks hitstun and manual cancelation of attacks. Those two made the crappy characters in Melee actually viable (e.g. Ganon).


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Brawl lacks hitstun and manual cancelation of attacks.


You. Have. No. Idea.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Brawl lacks hitstun and manual cancelation of attacks. Those two made the crappy characters in Melee actually viable (e.g. Ganon).


...just get out of the topic, ya have no idea what ya talking about


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> You. Have. No. Idea.


 Your one to talk.


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ...just get out of the topic, ya have no idea what ya talking about


 Nomnomnomnom, I sure love some good old butthurting.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your one to talk.
> 
> Nomnomnomnom, I sure love some good old butthurting.


=3 only one who always butthurt knows how to identify it, sadly you failed go back and get your degree in butthurting


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

I have no what?!

Hitstun = basically the "stun" animation of characters whenever they get damaged.

manual cancel = pressing L (or at rare times, performing another attack) to cancel current attack


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I have no what?!
> 
> Hitstun = basically the "stun" animation of characters whenever they get damaged.
> 
> manual cancel = pressing L (or at rare times, performing another attack) to cancel current attack


? I'm sure I can still manual cancel out of my attacks still in brawl, and hitstun is there still I believe, then explain how I was easily able to been easily chained as ike vs Lucario


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Your one to talk.
> 
> Nomnomnomnom, I sure love some good old butthurting.


wat
stop talking nonsense



> I have no what?!
> 
> Hitstun = basically the "stun" animation of characters whenever they get damaged.
> 
> manual cancel = pressing L (or at rare times, performing another attack) to cancel current attack


fuck, we know what hitstun and autocancel are! it's still in Brawl


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

Those are pseudo cancels. True cancels are stuff like Ganon losing the lag in most of his attacks because you can cancel out of them by hitting L.

Trust me, it's "barely" there. Sure your enemy can "fly off" after getting hit, but that's out of high percentage.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I have no what?!


 Don't listen to them, There just being weenies. >_>


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Those are pseudo cancels. True cancels are stuff like Ganon losing the lag in most of his attacks because you can cancel out of them by hitting L.
> 
> Trust me, it's "barely" there. Sure your enemy can "fly off" after getting hit, but that's out of high percentage.


...isnt that the point of smash? higher the percentage they fly further?


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> Don't listen to them, There just being weenies. >_>


are you getting butthurt now?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Those are pseudo cancels. True cancels are stuff like Ganon losing the lag in most of his attacks because you can cancel out of them by hitting L.
> 
> Trust me, it's "barely" there. Sure your enemy can "fly off" after getting hit, but that's out of high percentage.


who the hell played Ganondorf in Melee?

Trust me, it's still in Brawl, it may be not your L-cancel, but autocancels are still in it
one quick example:
a shorthopped Fair with Wolf will autocancel itself when you land -> no lag after the attack



> Don't listen to them, There just being weenies. >_>


so now we're weenies, because we have more than a wannabe-knowledge of Brawl


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 30, 2008)

No, Why?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah, but how can you reach that optimum damage if righter you hit your opponent can block out of the very, VERY short hit stun?



Cheesewulf said:


> who the hell played Ganondorf in Melee?
> 
> Trust me, it's still in Brawl, it may be not your L-cancel, but autocancels are still in it
> one quick example:
> a shorthopped Fair with Wolf will autocancel itself when you land -> no lag after the attack



Ah I think my problem is I used a different term - l-canceling.

There is a decent amount of Ganon players dude.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> No, Why?


your sorta whining like you are...and why are you still in this topic Capcom boy


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> who the hell played Ganondorf in Melee?
> 
> Trust me, it's still in Brawl, it may be not your L-cancel, but autocancels are still in it
> one quick example:
> ...


 I don't care about that now.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There is a decent amount of Ganon players dude.


not in Melee


> I don't care about that now.


then get the fuck out


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, but how can you reach that optimum damage if righter you hit your opponent can block out of the very, VERY short hit stun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok thats different, now, yes it is there less but still there, and there are godly ganon players in Melee, just not alot


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ok thats different, now, yes it is there less but still there, and there are godly ganon players in Melee, just not alot


there a godly players of every character in Melee...


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> there a godly players of every character in Melee...


but not alot for Ganon


----------



## Imperial Impact (Dec 30, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> your sorta whining like you are...and why are you still in this topic Capcom boy


I'm not like you, I don't do any whining.

To Lol at you smash crybabies for trying to troll Mr. Luff Buff Wuff.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm not like you, I don't do any whining.
> 
> To Lol at you smash crybabies for trying to troll Mr. Luff Buff Wuff.


wow you even Failed Troll Identification classes too

and yea you still whine alot, why are you here again Capcom boi?


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

Less fighting, more loving.

\m/


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Less fighting, more loving.
> 
> \m/


but were in a topic about an arena brawler D=


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 30, 2008)

Perverted Impact said:


> I'm not like you, I don't do any whining.
> 
> To Lol at you smash crybabies for trying to troll Mr. Luff Buff Wuff.


 
*facepalm* Please leave if you're just going to do nothing but harass people.



Cheesewulf said:


> there a godly players of every character in Melee...


 
Not really much for the low teirs. Pretty much it was 90% of the players using the top 3 tier characters, 9% using the 3rd ranked tier characters and the 1% being players using the rest of the other characters. Pretty much if you didn't use a top tier character in melee you were going to lose which is why I wasn't too fond of melee.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 30, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Not really much for the low teirs. Pretty much it was 90% of the players using the top 3 tier characters, 9% using the 3rd ranked tier characters and the 1% being players using the rest of the other characters. Pretty much if you didn't use a top tier character in melee you were going to lose which is why I wasn't too fond of melee.


Uhm yeah, but I insisted on the fact that they exist, not on the amound :3


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 30, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> Uhm yeah, but I insisted on the fact that they exist, not on the amound :3


 
True I suppose, they did impress me, but it saddened me to watch them get beaten down by a fox user. Most of them went down without a fight. In brawl though, lower tier players have a better chance at defeating a higher tier player. Hal did a better job on balancing the game out a bit as well as making less clone characters.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 30, 2008)

Try to be nice, guys


----------



## nek0chan (Dec 30, 2008)

lol how do u guys talk so much about brawl and melee -_-
just go on smash forums, there are plenty of people to argue about smash with


----------



## Vexer (Dec 30, 2008)

i say im in the middle because I'm technical but not that technical.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 30, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> lol how do u guys talk so much about brawl and melee -_-
> just go on smash forums, there are plenty of people to argue about smash with


 
Yeah, but those people can't be reasoned with. At most they would just tell me "Psh, you silly non-high tier character user, your opinion doesn't matter here!" Anyways yeah I'm still the guy in the middle. Im starting to make my way towards the left, but I can't really get their without using a higher tier character which I refuse to do.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 30, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah, but those people can't be reasoned with. At most they would just tell me "Psh, you silly non-high tier character user, your opinion doesn't matter here!" Anyways yeah I'm still the guy in the middle. Im starting to make my way towards the left, but I can't really get their without using a higher tier character which I refuse to do.



I can't make it too the left cause i refuse to obtain a best character, I play with a little more then half the characters and that makes it hard to move up in skill. XD


----------



## AlexX (Dec 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Brawl lacks hitstun and manual cancelation of attacks. Those two made the crappy characters in Melee actually viable (e.g. Ganon).


Ganon wasn't crappy, he was mid-tier. Crappy characters like Pichu and Mewtwo were unsavable, even with combos and L-cancelling.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 30, 2008)

pheonix said:


> I can't make it too the left cause i refuse to obtain a best character, I play with a little more then half the characters and that makes it hard to move up in skill. XD


 
Heh, yeah. I just do whatever will make me have the most fun in the game. Using one character is considered a tactical flaw, but meh I don't care, it's fun.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 30, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Not really much for the low teirs. Pretty much it was 90% of the players using the top 3 tier characters, 9% using the 3rd ranked tier characters and the 1% being players using the rest of the other characters. Pretty much if you didn't use a top tier character in melee you were going to lose which is why I wasn't too fond of melee.



If you're a casual player that WILL be your line of thinking.

If you're a toruney player (who isn't a pretending person), you'll be surprised how characters like Jigglypuff and Peach are used.


----------



## pheonix (Dec 30, 2008)

-Lucario- said:


> Heh, yeah. I just do whatever will make me have the most fun in the game. Using one character is considered a tactical flaw, but meh I don't care, it's fun.



That's why I use a lot of characters cause it's fun for me, I don't care about getting really good at brawl cause I did that with melee.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> If you're a casual player that WILL be your line of thinking.
> 
> If you're a toruney player (who isn't a pretending person), you'll be surprised how characters like Jigglypuff and Peach are used.



I'd kick someones ass with peach and jigglypuff in melee.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 31, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> If you're a casual player that WILL be your line of thinking.
> 
> If you're a toruney player (who isn't a pretending person), you'll be surprised how characters like Jigglypuff and Peach are used.



we'll just take your word for it
because i mean people wouldn't want to use the best characters to increase their chances of winning tournaments, oh no


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 31, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> lol how do u guys talk so much about brawl and melee -_-
> just go on smash forums, there are plenty of people to argue about smash with


looks like someone missed the ferry to Fail'd
but dont worry it will be back in a half an hour from now, so for now sit in the corner plz
btw Smash Forums is also Failed


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 31, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> we'll just take your word for it
> because i mean people wouldn't want to use the best characters to increase their chances of winning tournaments, oh no



Except that in Melee the "best" characters have many counterpicks, and that they require more mastery than the mid tier characters like Jigglypuff.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 31, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> If you're a casual player that WILL be your line of thinking.
> 
> If you're a toruney player (who isn't a pretending person), you'll be surprised how characters like Jigglypuff and Peach are used.


 
My example was a bit overexagerated. I was speaking in regards to the top 6 tier characters, I didn't really put much thought into that explanation I used earlier. I wasn't a tourney player in melee, but my friend was and so were his friends. Every time we would play smash together they would all either use fox, cpt falcon, shiek or marth. I was the only person there that used anything but high tier, and for that reason I got my ass kicked pretty bad. The example I gave was just from my own personal experience. BTW peach and jigglypuff are considered high tier as well so you would see some use of them in tourneys.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> My example was a bit overexagerated. I was speaking in regards to the top 6 tier characters, I didn't really put much thought into that explanation I used earlier. I wasn't a tourney player in melee, but my friend was and so were his friends. Every time we would play smash together they would all either use fox, cpt falcon, shiek or marth. I was the only person there that used anything but high tier, and for that reason I got my ass kicked pretty bad. The example I gave was just from my own personal experience. BTW peach and jigglypuff are considered high tier as well so you would see some use of them in tourneys.


actually Peach is Mid Tier being able to handle High Tiers in the right hands easily


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 1, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> actually Peach is Mid Tier being able to handle High Tiers in the right hands easily


 
Could've sworn that she was mid high tier. Oh well my bad.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

Any character is a great character in the right hands. Take a low tier character and play with that character long enough and you'll be able to go up against some of the best.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 1, 2009)

pheonix said:


> Any character is a great character in the right hands. Take a low tier character and play with that character long enough and you'll be able to go up against some of the best.


 
Yeah, that's my approach to smash. Imo tier lists only ruin the game, especially when you're playing with tourney tards. I always hate it when I get accused of using "tier trash".


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 1, 2009)

lol lucario i have to agree with you, bad characters are fun and if used well can be decent or good and who cares about tiers, games are meant to be fun

ps. happy new years


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Yeah, that's my approach to smash. Imo tier lists only ruin the game, especially when you're playing with tourney tards. *I always hate it when I get accused of using "tier trash."*



Always happened when I picked falco in melee, I had fun playing that character so I didn't care. lol


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 1, 2009)

me and my friends didn't even know about tiers in Melee

by the way, it's fun beating a high tier with a low tier


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Except that in Melee the "best" characters have many counterpicks,


same as in brawl, just that there aren't as many overpowered "best" characters



> and that they require more mastery than the mid tier characters like Jigglypuff.


i am assuming people at tournaments don't suck
otherwise why are they bothering to go to a tournament


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Could've sworn that she was mid high tier. Oh well my bad.


shes a mid tier hanging out with the high tiers =D


----------



## WarTheifX (Jan 1, 2009)

I just FALCON PANCH with Wolf. Yeah. I'm one of the few that use him.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

WarTheifX said:


> I just FALCON PANCH with Wolf. Yeah. I'm one of the *Many* that use him.


Fix'd


----------



## Maikeru (Jan 1, 2009)

Definitely one of the people on the right.  I save my (admittedly pitiful) attempts at analytical and strategic thinking for Street Fighter, because... well, when I think of a game I want to play with any degree of seriousness, I think of those instead of the one with all the Nintendo mascots beating the crap out of one another.

Not that I'm hating on SSB, it's just that I prefer to play it for fun without going into the standard thought processes I use when I'm playing a regular fighting game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> same as in brawl, just that there aren't as many overpowered "best" characters



Yeah, but there is one game breaker - which is MK, and two characters with chaingrabs (DDD and Falco).

Also, Smash is the only community I know with tier problems.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jan 1, 2009)

It's funny how many people there are that can argue about this kind of thing for a ridiculously long time, they know their vocab, they know their tiers and are familiar with the metagame...

But they still suck at the game. Argue all you want, it isn't making you any better at the actual game.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 1, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> It's funny how many people there are that can argue about this kind of thing for a ridiculously long time, they know their vocab, they know their tiers and are familiar with the metagame...
> 
> But they still suck at the game. Argue all you want, it isn't making you any better at the actual game.


coming from someone who claimed to have fought the whole FA smash group only to have half to fight still. Dont worry I'll fight you soon enough for now Sit in the corner


----------



## Yoshistar (Jan 1, 2009)

Not defending anyone, but honestly... I wouldn't underestimate Chill if I were you... =/

And screw tiers.  Win or lose, I play with my favorites.

(...ouch, I just realized how harsh I sounded.  My apologies... x_x)


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jan 1, 2009)

I'd much rather spam Falcon Punch and taunts all over the place than actually try and win, so definitely the right. I can try to be serious, but compared to the Smash pros I'm just a pathetic newbie. =(


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> It's funny how many people there are that can argue about this kind of thing for a ridiculously long time, they know their vocab, they know their tiers and are familiar with the metagame...
> 
> But they still suck at the game. Argue all you want, it isn't making you any better at the actual game.



Don't worry your ego will be bruised soon enough, sorry we all don't play the game religiously like you probably do. I play for fun I could care less about being the best.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 1, 2009)

Man, this thread just gets better and better! *Grabs popcorn*


----------



## pheonix (Jan 1, 2009)

SirRob said:


> Man, this thread just gets better and better! *Grabs popcorn*



I know, I just had to throw some gas on the fire. lol


----------



## SirRob (Jan 1, 2009)

Ooh, I wanna try that too pheonix!

You know. I think all of you belong on the right side of the spectrum. All of you who say you're on the left are deluding yourselves. I, on the other hand, am the only one here deserving to be on the left.[/troll]


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 1, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, but there is one game breaker - which is MK, and two characters with chaingrabs (DDD and Falco).



yeah MK is the gamebreaker.  they are talking about banning him aren't they?

melee had chaingrabs

also DDD has an infinite chaingrab, whereas falco just has one that does damage, there is a big difference

and besides it's only against certain characters so i don't see the problem


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 1, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> It's funny how many people there are that can argue about this kind of thing for a ridiculously long time, they know their vocab, they know their tiers and are familiar with the metagame...
> 
> But they still suck at the game. Argue all you want, it isn't making you any better at the actual game.



understanding the game is very important in becoming better at the game

also you're super presumptuous and annoying.  i just wish your av wasn't so cute or i could be angry at you


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 1, 2009)

Melee had chaingrabs too but they weren't as annoying as DDD and Falco.

But yeah, I just like to dispel the idea with Melee = Fox, Falco and Marth.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 2, 2009)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Melee had chaingrabs too but they weren't as annoying as DDD and Falco.


falco's isn't that bad
and yeah DDD's is very annoying, but his grabs are on a big slow character, and grabs are one of his strengths



> But yeah, I just like to dispel the idea with Melee = Fox, Falco and Marth.


you have given no proof as to anything otherwise

yes there are specific counters but that doesn't stop the majority of people using only the top characters


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jan 2, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> understanding the game is very important in becoming better at the game



Yes,  it is, I never said I don't understand the game, but really, I've seen this sort of tier argument so many times before and it just goes back and forth pointlessly. No one's making anyone else understand anything better. It's another case where everyone's going to stick to their own opinion.



> Don't worry your ego will be bruised soon enough.



Are you kidding me? I don't have an ego. I'm an intermediate _at best._ I've been to tourneys where I've been whacked around by people I've never even heard of. That is a humbling experience. Don't take my confidence and automatically attribute it to a big ego; that's a pretty big part of being a scrub.


> sorry we don't all play the game religiously like you do


To be fair, I probably play the game a lot less than most people do.

Edit: Desume, first of all, I haven't fought you yet so I'm not going to bash you. You shouldn't either. Second, you're like... one of maybe three people max I haven't fought yet.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 2, 2009)

nek0chan said:


> lol lucario i have to agree with you, bad characters are fun and if used well can be decent or good and who cares about tiers, games are meant to be fun
> 
> ps. happy new years


 
And beating a higher tier character with a lower tier character makes victory a bit more sweeter for you. But oh well imo tier lists shouldn't have ever been made in the first place primarily because it discourages some people from trying certain characters. BTW happy new year. 



Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> shes a mid tier hanging out with the high tiers =D


Hah, that's a good way to look at it. Didn't she go up a bit more in brawl? 



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, but there is one game breaker - which is MK, and two characters with chaingrabs (DDD and Falco).
> 
> Also, Smash is the only community I know with tier problems.


 
Lucario can also chain grab.


BTW chill, it has been a while since we played. Care to play a few 1v1 games with me?


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

oh hey Chill, I'd really like to fight you again :3

one good thing about Luigi: he can't be chaingrabbed 



> Lucario can also chain grab.


like Luigi, but it's only a semi-chaingrab and works only on a few characters


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 2, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> yeah MK is the gamebreaker. they are talking about banning him aren't they?
> 
> also DDD has an infinite chaingrab, whereas falco just has one that does damage, there is a big difference


 
From what I understand only small/private tourneys ban the use of MK in them (some, not all), larger ones allow use of all characters.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jan 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> Hah, that's a good way to look at it. Didn't she go up a bit more in brawl?


Nope I believe she still the Mid Tier parting with the High Tiers


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2009)

Yeah Fox, Falco and Marth are still being used, but a lot of people are liking more to the middle tiers now.

And yeah, Smash is the only type of people who make the LOLIBEATURHIGHTIERWITHLOWTIER ego thrusters. If tiers don't matter, then why bother saying that beating a low tier with a high tier is something sweet?

Also, forgot to say - MK IS being banned on more tourneys than before. The Lucario Palm infinite is only applicable on certain characters AFAIK.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 2, 2009)

ChillCoyotl said:


> Yes,  it is, I never said I don't understand the game,


i never said you didn't understand the game either, i'm talking generally



> but really, I've seen this sort of tier argument so many times before and it just goes back and forth pointlessly. No one's making anyone else understand anything better. It's another case where everyone's going to stick to their own opinion.



it has nothing to do with tiers, and more to do with this being the internet


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Nope I believe she still the Mid Tier parting with the High Tiers


she's right below Luigi on the bottom half of the mid tier


> *Top*
> Meta Knight
> Snake
> King Dedede
> ...


I just can't understand why ROB is Top tier Oo


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 2, 2009)

i dunno rob is pretty good

i would imagine him to be above falco though


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> i dunno rob is pretty good
> 
> i would imagine him to be above falco though


I never had problems fighting R.O.B., tho I never fought a real professional one... but someone have picked him here on FA, I can't remember who it was, so you can expect at least a decent non-noobish fighting skill D:

I mostly agree with the tier list, even if I don't care where my characters are placed, but I disagree with the placement of Wario and Mario, I think they mixed up the first letter...


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 2, 2009)

mario, eh

it seems like they wanted him to be based more off of gimping recovery (flud, meteor smash, cape) but only the cape is really good

other than that what does he have?  bad vertical recovery and moves everyone else has


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

okay, agreed, but Mario is easy to master, even tho I suck with him

but Wario? what makes him high tier? his recovery? his airgame? okay both are godly, but I really can't agree with high tier, maybe a bit lower or tophalf of mid tier :\

I think Zelda or Fox deserved that place more than him


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 2, 2009)

wario has a good airgame, great recovery, and is good at killing people
his range is eh though

zelda is definitely not above wario.  all her aerials are predictable and difficult to land (ok except her nair but her nair is just a generic damage racker), while her ground game is very mediocre.  her recovery is also gimpable, difficult to land, and has a fairly large startup time

on the plus side she has good throws, a great projectile (most of the time), and can put damage on the enemy fairly well


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

mediocre groundgame? her Usmash lasts forever and gimps every move coming from above, her Fsmash has high range and does lots of damage and Dsmash is just brilliant, it comes out very fast and sends her opponent off in a funny angle
Dtilt lock ftw! followed by Ftilt is a garanted kill, her Utilt is godly and kills at 90%
no problem with being predictable, why do you have mindgames? 
throw an opponent up, jump after him, he expects a Uair and airdodges, you fastfall and pull your Uair off when his airdodge invincibility frames have stopped 
her throws are good yeah, but only her Dthrow allows setups for combos afterwards, and only at low percentages... her grab range is bleh


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 2, 2009)

her smashes:  other characters already have them

tilts:  yeah ok, a lot of people have utilts that kill at around that %
i'm not sure about her dtilt lock though, i don't really play as her much

also that situation you described assumes the opponent doesn't DI


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 2, 2009)

ok yeah i just tried out her tilt lock and it worked much better than i thought it would

actually it really makes me like her a lot more, it gives her control (which she needs to land killing moves)


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

DI... I heard so much about it but I can't associate it to anything, what's it? I bet it's something banal...


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 2, 2009)

i think it stands literally for directional influence, i.e. moving your character while in the air by tilting the stick

oh also her tilt lock isn't so good against lighter/floatier characters which sucks because she needs more help with them, not big characters


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

I only use it against middle characters, like Marth, Yoshi, Mario etc
I use a Dtilt -> Utilt combo on light character when at high percentages, heavy/big characters are more easily Fair'd/Bair'd


> i think it stands literally for directional influence, i.e. moving your character while in the air by tilting the stick


oh lawd, how banal D:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2009)

It also means trying to "control" yourself while being blown away. For instance, if you get smashed going to the left, you can "influence" the movement to go to the right with certain attacks.


----------



## darkestwulf (Jan 2, 2009)

left because I know every character's weaknesses and strengths


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 2, 2009)

darkestwulf said:


> left because I know every character's weaknesses and strengths


OH HAI! TELL WEEGEE'S STRENGHTS KPLS?


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 2, 2009)

The only problem that Zelda really has is that her ground smashes don't always keep opponents locked into them. Every time I fight a Zelda, I am able to get out of half of her smash attacks because the grind damage knocks me out of them before I get hit by the launching part of it. I usually have no problems playing against a Zelda.


----------



## Garrus (Jan 2, 2009)

I find Im best at using Fox and Wolf in Brawl and sorta end up all over the place on the stage.

As for comparison to other games, I played Soul Calibur 4 allot and played the second a few times with friends every few weekends and dare I say it, I prefer Soul Calibur in a way...every game has its flaws though and every game has its crap players.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 2, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> The only problem that Zelda really has is that her ground smashes don't always keep opponents locked into them. Every time I fight a Zelda, *I am able to get out of half of her smash attacks because the grind damage knocks me out of them before I get hit by the launching part of it.* I usually have no problems playing against a Zelda.



That's a flaw that pikachus Dsmash attack has as well, that little screw up has cost me a few. Also another flaw she has is her up special, sometimes you get cought under things and can't get back on the stage.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 2, 2009)

What I love Wolf is that his reflector trumps nearly every high-priority attacks.


----------



## SirRob (Jan 2, 2009)

Garrus said:


> I find Im best at using *Fox* and Wolf in Brawl and sorta end up all over the place on the stage.
> 
> As for comparison to other games, I played Soul Calibur 4 allot and played the second a few times with friends every few weekends and dare I say it, I prefer Soul Calibur in a way...every game has its flaws though and every game has its crap players.


You're officially awesome!


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> That's a flaw that pikachus Dsmash attack has as well, that little screw up has cost me a few. Also another flaw she has is her up special, sometimes you get cought under things and can't get back on the stage.


 
The lighter the character, the easier it is to get out.


----------



## BloodYoshi (Jan 3, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> The *floatier* the character, the easier it is to get out.



Fix'd.  Floatiness and weight are two different factors.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 3, 2009)

lol, i've never had anyone escape from my pikachu downsmash :/
and how much priority does wolf's reflector have like can i get an example?


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

nek0chan said:


> *lol, i've never had anyone escape from my pikachu downsmash :/*
> and how much priority does wolf's reflector have like can i get an example?



It'll happen when you really need it not to.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 3, 2009)

i'll take ur word for it


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

-Lucario- said:


> The only problem that Zelda really has is that her ground smashes don't always keep opponents locked into them.



is that her only problem


*really*


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> is that her only problem
> 
> 
> *really*



She has lots of others, every character does.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

pheonix said:


> She has lots of others, every character does.



stop answering my rhetorical questions, buttface


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> stop answering my rhetorical questions, buttface



How bout no. I'll answer whatever I want to answer, deal with it!


----------



## Wait Wait (Jan 3, 2009)

exceptionally unfunny :|
and angsty, too


----------



## pheonix (Jan 3, 2009)

Wait Wait said:


> exceptionally unfunny :|
> and angsty, too



Oh well that's what happens when you're pissed off, sorry I'm not my funny sarcastic self today.


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

nek0chan said:


> lol, i've never had anyone escape from my pikachu downsmash :/


 
I get out of it all the time. It all depends on placement really. If they arn't in the center of pikachus downsmash then they can get out of it. This happens alot when a person lands on pikachus downsmash from above. Also the floatiness (correction thanks to chill) of a character plays an important factor in this. Your are most likley to get out of it if you are using characters like Lucario and kirby. Characters like Ganon and snake have a tougher time escaping pikachus downsmash.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jan 5, 2009)

DI can also help you escape Pikachu's dsmash and other "scrambling" attacks.


----------



## nek0chan (Jan 5, 2009)

i guess i normally use it when they are right next to me:/


----------



## -Lucario- (Jan 5, 2009)

nek0chan said:


> i guess i normally use it when they are right next to me:/


 
I wouldn't worry about it too much, roughly 70% of the time the player won't escape out of your smash attack if they are a casual player.


----------

